

I'm starting a company - sudonim
http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Automatic-user-retention-service.html

======
sudonim
Hey hacker news. Long time reader, occasional commenter, new entrepreneur. I'm
curious to know what you guys think about the need for product like the one
we're building. Super excited and nervous to be taking the plunge. I'm turning
30 this year, and with everything I've learned to date, starting this business
just felt right.

